# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Looking for suggestions

## Gerardo

I want to get a different species of snake other than ball python. Are there any species you recommend?

----------


## Scottywelsh

I haven't had any experience with them yet but I'd love to get a green tree python

----------


## Yodawagon

What's your budget? There's a lot to choose from.

----------


## Aercadia

Also what are your requirements?  Looking for something wiggly, or chill?  What do you want to feed it?  How much space do you want to use?  Do you want something to look at or play with?  How big/small of an animal are you comfortable with?

----------


## bcr229

> Also what are your requirements?  Looking for something wiggly, or chill?  What do you want to feed it?  How much space do you want to use?  Do you want something to look at or play with?  How big/small of an animal are you comfortable with?


All of this, and...
- Do you want a breeding pair or just pet/display animals?
- Do you want to keep it in a tank or a reptile enclosure?
- Do you want something which is easy to keep, or do you want a critter with strict husbandry requirements?
- What is your budget for critter + caging?

----------


## Gerardo

Well since it would be in the same room as the ball pythons possibly something with similar husbandry. Budget for snake and housing is about $800.  I'd prefer a species that handles well.

----------


## lefty

without knowing your expectations for your next snake I would suggest a black mamba, king cobra or a wandering garter. can't go wrong with any of those. :Razz:

----------

_Fraido_ (05-03-2016),_Gerardo_ (05-01-2016)

----------


## Mike41793

Definitely a Retic!

----------


## Slim

> Definitely a Retic!


THIS  :Number1: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I've been smitten by carpet pythons lately. They're gorgeous display animals. They're semi-arboreal, modestly sized, great feeders, and the husbandry is very similar to your BPs. There's lots of variety too. Jungles, Coastals, IJs, Bredli. A very rewarding species to keep imo.

----------

_Gerardo_ (05-01-2016)

----------


## bcr229

> Well since it would be in the same room as the ball pythons possibly something with similar husbandry. Budget for snake and housing is about $800.  I'd prefer a species that handles well.


Nice BCI morph or a BCC.
High percentage SD retic, you can ask the breeder for one that's chill.
Dumerils or Madagascar ground boa
Dominican Red Mountain Boa

----------

_Gerardo_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Yodawagon

super dwarf retic all the way. Mine is personable , entertaining, pretty, and calm.

----------


## bcr229

> super dwarf retic all the way. Mine is personable , entertaining, pretty, and calm.


 :Confused: 
"Super dwarf" and "calm" are usually mutually exclusive...

My SD male is ok to handle, but I would never describe him as "calm".

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Gerardo

Are super dwarfs agressive or just don't like being handled and squirm around?

----------


## bcr229

> Are super dwarfs agressive or just don't like being handled and squirm around?


Not necessarily aggressive, just flighty and active.  Babies can be defensive/nippy but that's common for most snakes.  My male is active fun to handle, kind of like an 8' corn snake.

----------

_Gerardo_ (05-02-2016),_Mike41793_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Mike41793

It depends on the mix of Super Dwarf blood. a Pure super wont be much fun, most are spazzy. my male thats only 31.25% SD is great though. active but not spazzy and not cage defensive. hes not much thicker than an adult female BP and 6ft, full grown

----------

_Gerardo_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Gerardo

I'm seriously going to look into super dwarfs. I have always liked retics but unfortunately they are just too big. A super dwarf might be the way to go.

----------


## Yodawagon

My girl must be a freak. She's 100% kalatoa and is calm and curious. She's still a little excited when you first take her out, but settles down within seconds. After having her, I don't think I will buy another ball python. I still love my ball, but retics are just in a class of their own.

----------


## EDR

Hey Gerardo just throwing in Brazilian rainbow boa as an idea. Also visited this place called Chicago reptile house a couple years ago and almost got a diamond python. I think its a more interesting and rarer type of carpet python or maybe one of the other Australian related pythons like black heads or woma's. From what i understand none of these get really big and aren't really hard to take care of. Course all of these might be hard to come by. I also hear bh's and woma's have their own personalities and can or do have a aggressive feeding response but should also mention i've never heard a horror story from any of these pythons as well.

----------

_Gerardo_ (05-03-2016)

----------


## Reinz

I would not recommend a Pure Diamond Carpet unless you are wanting a challenge in husbandry.  Diamonds are not very forgiving with husbandry errors and have a total different set of rules from other Carpets and constrictors.

Now an intergrade/mix Diamond is a different story.

----------

*bcr229* (05-03-2016)

----------


## JoshSloane

> super dwarf retic all the way. Mine is personable , entertaining, pretty, and calm.


''

Rarely ever see these attributes linked to a SD.

----------


## bcr229

> My girl must be a freak. She's 100% kalatoa and is calm and curious.


I really hope you plan to breed her.

----------


## Andylee11

I would recommend a male CB Green Anaconda .

----------


## Yodawagon

> I really hope you plan to breed her.



I'd love to breed her, but as of now, couldn't ship the babies. Got to love the lacy act. I'm on the fence about what I would breed her to when she gets that big. I'd love to stick with 100% super dwarf for a mate, but the morphs are so cool.

----------

